# body and spring



## edustate

Hi.

This is my first post, and I am needing some help to translate a couple of English terms I have found in the description of a drug product.

The product is called Clindamycin Phospate and the terms I am struggling with are "body and spring: polyethylene".

I am not sure that I can say "cuerpo" when used in this context and "spring" is completely beyond my understanding as well here.

Can you please help?

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## AbogadoPeter

Edustate, please provide a full context (at least a full sentence, and maybe even a paragraph), so that we can try to help you.

Also a brief description of what type of document you are translating, what country or what type of English it's in, and where the translation will be used.

Note that clindamycin phosphate is not properly capitalized, as it's a generic compound.

It sounds as if your material describes a delivery system, but we're only guessing. Context always helps, and sometimes it's irreplaceable.


----------



## edustate

Thanks AbogadoPeter for your quick reply.

Here is a sample paragraph where the expression is found:

_"XYZ is a clear, colorless solution [...]. The product is marketed in a [...] bottle provided with [...] applicator (*body & spring: polyethylene* / sponge: neoprene) and a [...] cap."_

The document is in U.S. English and will be used in Costa Rica.

Hope this helps,
Edustate


----------



## AbogadoPeter

Okay, it is an application device. This sounds like an applicator for applying clindamycin to  describe the case of a plastic object. Maybe "estuche?"

I think if you look at an image of what you're talking about it may be easier.

Dab-O-Matic - Zelinka Gmbh


----------



## edustate

Great. I looked at the image and I see a "valve spring" there. 

Could it be the same valve as in "body and spring"? Also, did you mean "estuche" would be the translation for "body and spring"?


----------



## AbogadoPeter

AbogadoPeter said:


> This sounds like an applicator for applying clindamycin to describe the *case* of a plastic object. Maybe "estuche?"



It looks as if part of my response was erased. The external casing might be "estuche" or some other term that you might use for the external casing of a device.

I would think that the "spring" would be "resorte".

They're just saying that both the body (case) and spring are made of polyethylene.


----------



## edustate

Excellent.

That makes sense, indeed.

I think I will use resorte and estuche as you propose.

Thanks a lot for your help.

Regards,
Ed


----------



## figarosmum

Agree with analysis above the bottle is HDPE i.e polyethylene as is the spring of the mechanism for the applicator. The little sponge at the top is neoprene. So whatever Spanish word you use in the first part of the sentence for the bottle is HDPE  should be the same in the second.


----------



## Ciprianus

Cuerpo y resorte: polietileno/esponga de neoprene.

No hay duda con lo de cuerpo, se dice así. Por ejemplo una botella de vino tiene cuerpo de vidrío, una lata de cerveza tiene cuerpo de aluminio.
Pero resorte también puede ser muelle, depende del pais.


----------



## edustate

Thanks to all for your replies.


----------

